# English Cream X American Golden Retriever dogs



## veeshi (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi everyone!
If you have a dog whos parents were English Cream x American Golden retriever, can you show me photos of them as a puppy and now as an adult?
This is my first post in a forum - ever! So if I’m in the wrong category or of similar sort, please let me know! Sorry in advance, Thanks!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Hi there, there is only one breed - the Golden Retriever and within that breed there are a variety of colors  

English Cream is a made up term to describe a specific color/lack of color and very specifically attributed to dogs from eastern europe. I know some breeders use this for light colored dogs from the UK, but it is not nearly as common. 

For your puppy, I would take a look at both parents and their parents, and then imagine your pup will be any combination of their traits


----------



## veeshi (Jan 31, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> Hi there, there is only one breed - the Golden Retriever and within that breed there are a variety of colors
> 
> English Cream is a made up term to describe a specific color/lack of color and very specifically attributed to dogs from eastern europe. I know some breeders use this for light colored dogs from the UK, but it is not nearly as common.
> 
> For your puppy, I would take a look at both parents and their parents, and then imagine your pup will be any combination of their traits


Oh wow! I didn’t know that! Thank you for informing me!


----------



## CCoopz (Jun 2, 2020)

Best to drop the term English cream. It’s marketing thing, particularly in Northern America and Eastern Europe. 

A golden is a golden is a golden. 
Also ‘English cream’ isn’t a thing here in England, UK. 
My GR is a cream colour but that is just a shade of the permitted golden colour, but he’s a golden retriever.
Reputable ethical Golden Retriever breeders in the UK that breed show standard dogs who also breed for their preference of the cream colour still don’t refer to them as a English Cream.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

CCoopz said:


> Best to drop the term English cream. It’s marketing thing, particularly in Northern America and Eastern Europe.
> 
> A golden is a golden is a golden.
> Also ‘English cream’ isn’t a thing here in England, UK.
> ...


You can usually tell your puppies adult coloring by their ears, as well has this pairing happened before that you could see pictures of siblings. What is your main concern? Or are you just curious what the end result of pairing a lighter coat with a darker coat? Beyond coat color was there anything else your curious about?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

CCoopz said:


> ...Also ‘English cream’ isn’t a thing here in England, UK.....


I wish we could make this a headline on the main page


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharing this for fun. 


Was browsing behind a golden (Skye) and going back a few generations, found this boy. Based on K9data, this was a UK bred dog and likely an import over here at one of the many times when a lot of American breeders were really blending pedigrees. This dog was born in 1978. The thing that had me stopping was to see how familiar the dog looks. He was a very handsome boy. And how different he looks from many of the dogs that puppy mills import from Russia and Slovak countries today.....


----------



## eeerrrmmm1 (Apr 15, 2018)

Luna has light colored dogs from Australia, Russia, The Netherlands, Finland, Sweden, Norway, Romania, Denmark and England in her ancestry so it's all over the place but there are a lot of light colored dogs being imported from Eastern European countries as a couple of her ancestors were.

Luna's mom was a gold/light gold mix but looked more gold (from some Sunfire dogs (field goldens) behind her that tend to be darker). The coloring of the puppies in her litter (from a light colored sire) varied from cream to light gold. I've seen a few cream/gold crosses and they were all a beautiful light gold.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

That was the case with amber. Here's she is at 3 months and 3 years.


----------



## granite7 (Oct 5, 2020)

Bella’s parents were a light and a medium golden. She was a light puppy, but she matured into a beautiful medium golden. Her belly and feathering stayed a creamy light golden. I think she’s beautiful, but I am very biased


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

granite7 said:


> Bella’s parents were a light and a medium golden. She was a light puppy, but she matured into a beautiful medium golden. Her belly and feathering stayed a creamy light golden. I think she’s beautiful, but I am very biased


I mean...when is a golden NOT beautiful?


----------



## Chet’ Barker’ (Nov 8, 2020)

We adopted Chet in September. His dad was a very light golden from Europe and mom was a medium American golden. He’s only 7 months now, but we are loving watching his beautiful coat change and grow.


----------

